
Web-connected bathroom eScale gets set to launch - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/web-connected_bathroom_scale_gets_set_for_launch.php
======
jnorthrop
The idea is close but using GSM for internet locks you into a reoccuring
monthly fee to keep it working -- stop paying the fee and it becomes just
another scale. If it worked over wifi with the ability to access the
information on my local computer (and not just via the website) and kept the
$119 price tag I'd be interested.

I understand that I'm not a typical consumer, but I am a typical early-
adopter.

------
dpcan
I just showed this to my wife, followed by a "this is awesome".

And her response. "Can't you just write it down or type it on the computer
after you weigh yourself?"

GAH. No.

This product was made in the name of geeky coolness and therefore, writing
down your weight is no longer an option.

~~~
mahmud
Couldn't they just .. store it in the damn scale itself? say, an SD card?

------
wallflower
I'm wary of uploading health data (however innocuous (weight) to the web).
It's only the beginning; the web-connected eScale reminds me of these
hypothetical "Huggies Smart Diapers":

<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/13.11/images/found.jpg>

Also, stumbled across this excellent archive of Wired's previous "Artifacts
from the Future"

<http://www.metafilter.com/73510/Artifacts-from-the-Future>

------
rriepe
I hope their market isn't women. Most women won't step on to a scale if there
are other people in the house, much less if it's broadcasting.

That said, I'd use this if I were trying to gain again. Seems like it'd be a
great tool for staying motivated.

And it looks like there is a scale that uses wi-fi: <http://www.withings.com/>

------
onreact-com
Privacy? What else do you want to share with the world in real time? Number of
calories eaten? Blood pressure? Blood alcohol?

